# Employers group hits out at misleading criticism of 457 visa programme



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia's 457 visas and other skilled migration programmes play a small but critical role in meeting the resource industry's workforce requirements and should be off limits to politically charged rhetoric and poll driven policy making, it is claimed. In its submission to the Senate Standing Committee Inquiry, the Australian Mines and Metals Association (AMMA) hits [...]

Click to read the full news article: Employers group hits out at misleading criticism of 457 visa programme...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

